# Cistitis



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I think i have got cistitis. I have had it before when i wasnt pregnant and got something from the chemist for it. I have just gon onto the Boots website and they all say you cant take while pregnant  
Is there anything i can take?


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

Our Midwives are not available at the moment so please speak to your local pharmacist, out of hours GP or midwife.

Thanks

Amanda xxx


----------

